# Info on Rockingham County Sheriff's Dept



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Could anyone tell me what does Rockingham County Sheriff's Dept exactly do? Does it patrol the county or just work the courts and airport? Does anyone know their salaries? Good or bad dept to work for? Whats their duties at the airport?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

the positions posted are for the airport division. 
you will have full police authority at manchester airport.

I believe the pay is 35-40 k.

i do not have much more info.

hope this helps


----------



## svthlcpdmedic (Apr 27, 2003)

*Rockigham County Sheriffs Department is a very progressive law enforcement agency in NH. They have full law enforcement powers county wide even if you are assigned to the Airport Division you still have authority through out the county. Deputies assigned to the airport are eligible to work details, serve warrants, and civil process. They wear a dark brown shirt with tan epulettes, pockets, tan pants with thick brown stripe. In the state of NH all law enfocement candidates must undergo a polograph examination. If I can be any more assistance to you plaese eamil me.
*


----------

